
Bleep: Chat securely - arunc
http://www.bleep.pm/
======
steckerbrett
I played with this application with a friend and it is horrific, don't waste
your time. You inexplicably can't communicate between the different platforms
without having isolated accounts on each one. The very first thing it does as
an "encrypted" "private" communication system is call home over plaintext HTTP
with a UUID.
[https://i.imgur.com/HPadlpr.png](https://i.imgur.com/HPadlpr.png) Total
failure right off the bat.

~~~
lucidstack
A fantastic and widely recognised alternative is Signal for iOS, (and its
counterpart for Android, TextSecure), created by Open Whisper Systems. People
like Edward Snowden have been praising it.

iOS: [https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/signal-private-
messenger/id8...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/signal-private-
messenger/id874139669?mt=8)

Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.thoughtcri...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.thoughtcrime.securesms&hl=en_GB)

~~~
steckerbrett
> Signal uses your existing phone number and address book.

Failure, why restrict your users to their phone numbers?

~~~
brianclements
WhatsApp does this too. I find it very inconvenient since I have many devices.
I think it's not for security as much as theft/identity. It's a lazy way of
forcing what is essentially 2fa on a user. Just give me real 2fa and let me
use all my devices please.

------
runholm
It's a closed source proprietary chat client _claiming_ to be end to end
encrypted.

------
dvh
Chat securely on a closed source client?

------
unsignedint
I can't take a solution that claims that sent messages "disappear" seriously,
especially when it accompany with an elaborate depiction showing a fancy
effect of that, as it only gives its user a false sense of security.

What sent is sent, and you can't recall them, whether encrypted or not.

------
chanux
Meanwhile heml.is has died

[https://hemlismessenger.wordpress.com/2015/04/22/sometimes-y...](https://hemlismessenger.wordpress.com/2015/04/22/sometimes-
you-understand/)

------
therealidiot
What's the betting this will be become like BitTorrent Sync where it gets
limited and a 'pro' version is introduced?

~~~
unsignedint
I don't generally mind Pro version that offers additional values, but the case
of the Sync was massive disappointment, when they chose to limit its core
functionality so badly for non-Pro user. (And I actually would have bought Pro
version if this wasn't the case.)

I don't know what they'll do to "Bleep Pro" but I just don't have any hope for
it, given their track record...

